
Forensic Analysis and Anonymisation of Printed Documents [pdf] - sohkamyung
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=3206004.3206019
======
pronoiac
This paper provides background for their software, recently discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17392977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17392977)
/ [https://github.com/dfd-tud/deda](https://github.com/dfd-tud/deda)

------
dredmorbius
NB: I find download forbidden unless accessing it via:

[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=3206004.3206019](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=3206004.3206019)

~~~
mirimir
This works:
[http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/3210000/3206019/p127-richter...](http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/3210000/3206019/p127-richter.pdf?acc=OPEN)

~~~
okket
No, it doesn't. You can test such links in a private/incognito browser window.

~~~
dredmorbius
Are you saying that the article link doesn't work or the one I provided
doesn't?

I've had success with the latter, none with the former.

Browser, wget, and curl, all fail with the article link.

~~~
mirimir
Yes, getting it via
[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=3206004.3206019](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=3206004.3206019)
does work.

And yes, The PDF link is:

    
    
        https://dl.acm.org/ft_gateway.cfm?id=3206019&ftid=1981299&dwn=1&CFID=4...3&CFTOKEN=b...F
    

And the fetched link is:

    
    
        http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/3210000/3206019/p127-richter.pdf?ip=1.2.3.4&id=3206019&acc=OPEN&key=4...7&__acm__=1...9
    

And I cut too much in my testing. I did test in new private tabs, but not in
new Firefox windows. Not really worth the hassle. But damn, why do the need to
put the bloody IP address in the URL?

